# Idaho's Conrad Fourney Dies on NF Payette



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Absolutely horrible news:

http://www.paddlinglife.net/paddling_life_article_detailPLE.php?id=126


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

God rest him, he set an example for all of us.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

This is really tough to hear. Conrad had probably run the North Fork a few hundred times.

Not a lot of people have heard of Conrad, but he was truly one of the world's best paddlers. Among his many accomplishments is the first descent of V-drive rapid on the Stikine. 

The only day I ever paddled with him I kept wondering why he was always getting stuck in all the big holes on the North Fork. I watched him throw down some HUGE cartwheels in the giant hole in screaming left (the really scary hole river right in the lead-in). Just as I was about to get on shore and race up with my throw-bag he washed out of the hole, caught an eddy and got BACK IN the hole. My friends explained that Conrad liked to "playboat" the North Fork in his Phat so he'd be ready for rapids like V-drive in the fall.

Condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Yesterday the Boise community and the paddling community as a whole lost one of the best. Conrad Fourney drowned in Nutcracker on the NF of the payette. I know some of you paddlers in CO have paddled with him and most saw his rescue of the woman in the main payette last year.

He was an amazing and quiet guy that loved to kayak and was one of the first to run V-Drive on the stikine. He was a big water legend and was unreal to watch on the NF of the payette. He was soooo smooth. I remember being honored to meet and paddle with him on his home run. We had a bunch of great days on the NF last year, including some 5g + runs. 

I remember all his buddies asking for his autographs jokingly and not, after he was invited to be on goodmorning america after he saved the womans life (he declined as it was just something that kayakers do). It was all over the news. He was up there to cut a x mas tree with his son and girlfriend when the rescue crew realized they couldn't get to her. He was having breakfast in Banks and grabed a wetsuit, helmet and inflatable kayak next door and went and got it done. She was trapped for over an hour before he got to her in minutes. 

My condolences to his Family and all his paddling buddies. 

It is so sad the NF has lost another that loved her so much. Last year Damon and yesterday another great.

RIP my brotha
Gary Edgeworth


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

A sad day indeed, rest in peace brother. 

A couple of years ago I hooked up with a big local crew including Conrad on the north fork and they showed me the lines on my first top to bottom run. I remember numerous rapids where the person in front of me would turn around and yell something like left, left right, center, boof hard, right...got it, don't get off line. One of my best days kayaking ever. Keep it safe out there fellas.


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

Terrible news...RIP...condolences to family, friends and boating buddies.


----------



## watahwatah (Jul 5, 2006)

*video*

I heard that there was video of the rescue he performed on the pinned person while he was in a ducky, does anyone have a link to that by any chance?

Thanks,

My condolences to all he touched.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Rescue Video*

Check the link in that news release we wrote on paddling life for the video of Conrad saving that lady. 

Thanks for all the big water North Fork runs Conrad. You were da man.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

so crazy getting my latest issue of kayak session yesterday with the big article about the stikine and the few who have completed it. conrad was all over the article. cool seeing the chalkboard with Damo's and Conrad's name on it.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Fuck that, not a Third Legend of the Payette. Don't have to wonder what Russell, Damon and Conrad doing right now. If there does happen to be another shot at existence after this first crazy ride is over, those three are killing it up there. Just thinking about it makes me feel like I'm missing out on something. Damon plotting, Conrad smoothing it and Russell hootin' and hollerin' the whole way.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Any word on how he got pinned behind nutcracker?


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

There has been no word on the precise cause of the pin and swim as of yet. Conrad's group is understandably devestated, and I think the time for discussing this in detail has not come.

However, this is the time to reflect on the safety measures that you and your buddies take while paddling. It is worth noting that Conrad was extracted from the foot entrapment by a member of his group who took the calculated risk of wading (while on belay) out into some very very serious current and clipping into his PFD. This is yet another case where an on-shore rescue was not effective, and someone had to step up and take a risk. So, it's worth considering what you are personally prepared to do to potentially save a life. It often takes more than throwing a rope.

The boat is still pinned on river left, below the Nut rock, immediately in front of a fan rock and approximately 6 to 8 feet from shore. The boat is about 2 or 3 feet under very fast current and you can barely tell that it is there. I know of at least one attempt to extract the boat that was not successful. My opinion is that the water needs to come down before the boat can be safely extracted, so that'll be a while. As it is, the pinned boat does not pose a hazard to those trying to run Nutcracker.

Peace,
-Mark


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Canada said:


> Any word on how he got pinned behind nutcracker?


I think that there will be a detailed writeup by those involved. The facts on this accident do give a lot to consider. 

There was a beautiful memorial for Conrad in Banks yesterday. The Idaho boating community really is something special.


----------



## kimmyc (Aug 18, 2007)

*Doubt it*

I seriously doubt that Conrad is "killing it" up there. What you fail to understand is that Conrad was a devoted father and has left a devastated 9 year old son behind. My guess is that Conrad is kicking himself and wondering why he didn't slow down a bit so he could be there to watch his beautiful boy grow up to be a man. I know that your love of the river etc. is huge, but there is a much bigger picture to look at, and a sensitivity that really needs to be shown to those who really knew and loved not only Conrad, but his son as well.



craporadon said:


> Fuck that, not a Third Legend of the Payette. Don't have to wonder what Russell, Damon and Conrad doing right now. If there does happen to be another shot at existence after this first crazy ride is over, those three are killing it up there. Just thinking about it makes me feel like I'm missing out on something. Damon plotting, Conrad smoothing it and Russell hootin' and hollerin' the whole way.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

No need to scold. I think he was just complimenting a great man in his own way. A lot of people new him in a lot of different contexts. Noah will appreciate that someday.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

didn't sound scolding to me. this situation actually sheds some light on the struggles of trying to reconcile being a class 5 boater as well as a family man, and not in that order. I know my own situation [2 young daughters] has forced me to look at class 5 [risk] in a different way. it is tough to walk some stuff that i know i would be fine in, and maybe have run many times in the past, but the risk is definately there, as better boaters than me have died on runs i have run more than once. as i get older [now 40] this is getting easier thankfully. maybe my ego is easing up. that and the desire to not at all risk denying my daughters a lifelong relationship with their dad, and vice-versa. i know you can die walking down the street, but it is possible to limit some big risks in boating [and life] while still going for it and paddling hard.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Very true...............


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

You are 100% correct KimmyC, Conrad would be devastated by leaving his family behind. I have seen much too first hand how ridiculous the sport of kayaking looks when someone dies and leaves behind so much. I would guess Conrad would have quit kayaking in a heartbeat if he knew this was even a remote possibility. I cry for those left behind and know the magnitude of the pain. I guess it is a consolation to remember the heroics of these people for those us who keep trying to convince ourselves there is a higher purpose in kayaking. I have just seen way too many people die in this sport and it kindof makes me sick. Hopefully later in life Noah can have some small consolation that his father was a true legend and hero to many.


----------



## kimmyc (Aug 18, 2007)

Noah will know that his dad was a legend and hero-he witnessed it every time he was with him. His mom is trying to pick up the pieces for him now, though. I guess my point is the same as steven's: the reward isn't really worth the risk once you become a parent.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I have to agree with Smokey on the scolding; And with Kimmy's points also. 

Death isn't easy for anyone, some people voice there thoughts and sadness in different ways. 

One of Noahs proudest moments was going to school and telling the kids his dad was a hero. This was given to Noah because of the paddler and man his dad was. I'm sure if we could ask Conrad, about his great moments; They would probably be taking Noah and Cynthia up to banks for an x mas tree and some quailty family time that day and so many others. 

As I sat and listened to the stories, met the family and Cynthia for the first time, I felt so sad for them and their loss. Than hearing Cynthia's thoughts that night with 300+ people there, and what she had to say, I felt nothing else needed to be said that night. 

Conrad had a life, a great life with family and friends; He also built that life around kayaking; They both need to be respected and celebrated.

Maybe Conrad needed to slow down; I don't think that was the case, things happen, and it was his time. For his time to come on the NF, is very hard, as he knew the run better than anyone. 

I wrote this article years ago, for AWA, for the people that don't get it. The fact is, most never will. But it's how Conrad lived and loved. Noah won't forget his dad, because his dad taught his son this in the 9yrs they spent together; Not because people will remind him of who his dad was, he already knows. Would Conrad want to see Noah become the man he is gonna become? Of course!

Paddling: Is it worth the risk? 
This past June I had to do a lot of soul searching when my hero and friend died in Upper South Boulder Creek. It was a bad day in a place I have had other bad days in, as I almost died there the year before in an underwater wedge pin. 
My wife, family, and non paddling friends ask me why I do this sport. They think I'm just an adrenaline junkie. I’ve said, “If you don't do it, you won’t understand,” yet, I still need to explain it to them. It’s as much for me as for them. 
This sport is not about the big drops or who’s the best. It's about friends, unreal places, personal limits, and mental strength. This sport brings all walks of life together in search of the same goal - to live life to the fullest. 
We all have friends we have known for years or grown up with. I have a group of eight or so paddling friends that I have spent the last 5 years with, paddling all over the country. These people are some of the most important people in my life - on and off the water. Most people don't or won’t ever be called to put their lives at risk for a friend. In kayaking, it happens everyday somewhere in the world. Water enthusiasts are special people with special values that create an untouchable bond between everyday paddling partners. Friends are the reason we are out there. 
The places that I have been kayaking and what I’ve witnessed from being in my boat are simply beyond words. I've seen bear, moose, bobcat, and mountain lions. I’ve seen bald eagles hit the water and come out with a fish in their talons. Towering walls hundreds of feet above me, and trees so thick they create a roof over the river. From the aqua blue water in Washington, to the crystal clear water of California, to the Rocky Mountain watersheds, whitewater let's us have a purpose and a motivation to get out and see the world how it was meant to be discovered. 
You don't have to be an “adrenaline junkie” to set and achieve your personal limits in whitewater. Everyone has their comfort zone. Some like it right there and others push themselves to a higher level. Either way, you’re out there getting it done. 
Whitewater enthusiasts are beyond the norm in mental toughness. They make life-threatening decisions on their own and then follow those decisions through. Whitewater is no joke, it's relentless, unstoppable, and lethal for egos and for those who show a lack of respect. Whether it be Class III or Class V, when I am out with my buddy's, I make my own decision to run or walk, to go left or right. This is an important process that takes place a hundred times a run. Daring someone to run something is usually not tolerated. It's an individual sport, so you live and die by your decisions. 
My favorite thing about kayaking is searching for that perfect moment we all have had while paddling. I like the focus I get above a big and scary drop (it's like tunnel vision). I like seeing some of my closest friends smiling and sharing what we have or are doing; looking up into the chaos after a run and knowing for this day the river made you special. The beauty of the unseen places that only a small watercraft can get to. The serenity and peacefulness, the campfires and the quality of people you spend these moments in life with. The bottom line is, whitewater is about the people next to you, so yes, it's worth the risk to me.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for reprinting that Gary. I remember reading it the first time. I'm sure that Conrad's last thoughts were of his family. Paddling hard stuff was probably a part of his life just like his family was. 

If someone thinks it is a selfish decision for a family man to choose the more challenging and, perhaps, dangerous route then I don't know what to say to them. They frustrate me. They are all over the place and I really started to notice them after I broke my neck in the water. Almost every non-paddler I know assumes I am going to quit paddling.

I think it is fine for an individual to say they aren't going to do something dangerous because they have kids but I absolutely do not think it is fine for someone else to pass judgement on someone who has kids and decides to take on a dangerous challenge. I think it is a deeply personal decision that comes with much thought and I can sympathize with either choice.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I think the absolute last thing I would want if something were to happen to me while paddling would be for people to get on this website and question my motives for being out there. If you dont want to paddle and choose not to for any reason then do so but dont question other peoples choices. 

Sorry for the familys loss.


----------



## kimmyc (Aug 18, 2007)

No doubt I was scolding, all of these threads are reaching the ears of Noah's family. Most have been very respectful of Conrad and Noah, but craparadon's was, as am sure was not the intent, not. I'm not a boater, but I do understand the emotion and experiences described in the article. I don't fault anyone for living that life, no matter the sport or endeavor. If that's how you have to live-don't have kids. Having kids has to be the least selfish thing you do in your life. The lifestyle you described above requires a self involvement necessary for survival, notice how many times the word "I" is used in your article.

I may not be a whitewater enthusiast, but I'm involved in a sport that requires amazing skill, coordination, strength, and endurance. I've lost people in my sport, and since having kids I haven't stopped, but I certainly don't take the risks I used to. My kids need me to be there for them. That's my job. It's really a no-brainer.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed being with Conrad. My kids adored him. I'm just seeing what his death is doing to Noah and his family: Noah's mom her husband, and Noah's brothers. Standing up for them is what made me respond in the first place.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

of course it is worth the risk, all i am saying is that the risk can be reduced [if one so desires] in certain situations while still getting all the goodnes on all those levels that kayaking gives. a good example would be walking jakes. I am still provided the benefits of running something like the north fork, but have limited my risk a little bit, as i feel this is the most dangerous part of the run. This is only my choice, and it works for me, and I would never cast judgement before or after, no matter what the consequences, clean line or fatality, on someone who chose differently than myself. I will still get shit from someone occasionally for running certain things, even though i feel i have toned it down some, so i know how it feels to be on both sides of the coin. it is a good discussion, especially relevent to those of us who are getting older and having kids. 
one of the hardest things i ever had to do was hit the big water ski jump ramp after i had a long recovery from a badly broken femur suffered while jumping at age 11. i was so glad i continued, but it was a scary thing for a kid to get back on it a year later. If I were to be injured boating, i think it would fuel my fire even more to get back after it when recovered. i agree that some do not understand this concept, but different strokes for different folks. i am just so thankful to be able continue having amazing experiences through boating, as well as 2 great kids, and I intend to experience both for a long time to come.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

KimmyC: No offense, but your comments don't seem very respectful.


----------



## kimmyc (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe if you saw what Noah and his brothers are experiencing, that they don't want to dream or sleep anymore, that they just don't know which way is up, you might look at things differently. Probably not. I understand your drive, I really do. I just opt for a different path. As I get older, the enormity of my responsibility to my children grows-and I embrace it, which requires me to back off a little. I certainly hope you enjoy boating and your 2 kids for many many years to come. Balancing your passion with such an incredible responsibility is a constant dance.


----------



## kimmyc (Aug 18, 2007)

To whom?



Smokey Carter said:


> KimmyC: No offense, but your comments don't seem very respectful.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

To Conrad. To those of us with kids. You could have started a new thread if you wanted a debate. This was for him, a person a lot of us feel a great deal of love for. What are you even doing on this forum if you don't boat? It seems like you're trying to stir something up where it doesn't need to be stirred up. That's all.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Paddling is all realitive to the person, as are the decision we make. A rapid like Jakes may scare the hell out of you and I, yet someone like Conrad, it's supermax on Bailey; For someone who has ran Bailey for years. Conrad rarely got in trouble ANYWHERE while he was in a boat. He used to get into holes the rest of us would paddle like hell to get away from. 

What is limited risk while class 5 kayaking? Taking away dangerous variables on the river? Like you said, "walking Jakes"? He never made it to Jakes. The North Fork made Conrad smile, it was his run, he knew her better than anyone. He had an unreal story. It is so sad, that in life, to live it, you may leave others behind. I doubt Noah will fault his father, as he himself has seen how he should attack life; Without fear, hit it with your head, help others and step on nobody, do it yourself, it's much more special.

As for crapara's post; I took it as- sadness to lose 3 people in 3 yrs, that had a love for each other, and the river. Damon, Russell, were with Conrad in the beginning of his Boise start. Conrad loved them. 

Your Boise paddling community, is so great, with such wonderfull people. Seemed to me, Weds night, that Conrad was the tip of the spear. He was a special man, that took care of his life, and family, while living his.

We can all hide in a padded room and go through life, worried about this or that; What are we teaching our kids than? Don't go if others say it cannot be done? Give up if you're at risk? Life is a adventure, one way or another; However you want to make it. I respect anyones right to live how they see fit, more power to them. At least they have some clue about how they want their life. Look into the mirror and smile at your decisions, second guess no ones.

Kim, I do admire you. As you were obviously a loving friend to your friend, and also to the living. I'm sooo sorry for your loss. A lot of emotions on this one. Conrad was an extradinary man, that I wish I was more like.

Gary Edgeworth


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Gary-i wasn't implying that conrad or anyone else should walk jake's or anything else, i was trying to give an example to assist in making my point, which i guess was some class 5 is more dangerous [risky] than other class 5, that's all. oh- and supermax scares the hell out of me too.
Kim--I am truly sorry for Conrad's familys' and you and your communities' loss. I only met him once years ago, but he was a god to the guys I looked up to in the boating community.


----------



## kimmyc (Aug 18, 2007)

My apologies, because I never meant any disrespect. I know that a lof of you feel a great deal of love for him, and I simply responded to one thread that affected me and Noah's family. I didn't really expect a debate. I didn't really expect any responses at all. My whole intention was to point out that Conrad probably isn't "killin' it" right now and that to say so is insensitive to his son and the family. That is all. 




Smokey Carter said:


> To Conrad. To those of us with kids. You could have started a new thread if you wanted a debate. This was for him, a person a lot of us feel a great deal of love for. What are you even doing on this forum if you don't boat? It seems like you're trying to stir something up where it doesn't need to be stirred up. That's all.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

my regards go to his family and the loss of a legend


----------



## The butcher (Aug 20, 2007)

*A friend from Ravenswood*

My Name Is Jay Chambers,
I grew up with and went to school with Conrad, we were in the same grade.
When I was young I used to walk to his house about three miles away on Sundays and We would ride his horses and play in the barn. 
His mother would always make us do chores before we could have any fun, but now we think it was funny.
After we graduated I did not see a lot of him, he had gotten in to rafting down on the New River and the Upper Gauley. 
I was lucky enough to have been invited by todd his brother and conrad to come down and raft the rivers, I also took his mother with me. It was a blast and I can see why he choose that lifestyle.
I was at his funneral here in Ravenswood the other day and it still is hard to believe he is gone. I did meet Cinthia and only for a few moments here and there, I could see why Conrad had found the Love of his life. 
I was told by others that they did everthing together, we who are able to find that are very lucky.
I got to stand up and talk about Conrad and it was the best thing I could have ever done. I told Cinthia I had a wife just like here and I will charrish her forever. 
For you Cinthia, I hope you find peace in your life in the future some day, I am sure you will. Conrad would want that.
I was awakened the night of the funneral and all i could think of is Conrad and Cinthia and his family and I asked myself over and over if Conrad could come back would he do anything differant, still knowing that there are dangers in everything we do, I dont think he would have. To live the outdoor lifestyle is truley the best that life can bring.
No walls, beutiful sunsets,cool mountain air, wildlife, It truley does not get any better. That is why he took noah with him, to teach him this wonderful life. Yes there are dangers, but I believe when it is your time it does not matter what you are doing , its your time.
I ask you to take care of Cinthia and to give prayers to there family!!
We will miss you Conrad and Cinthia please come to Ravenswood some time and we can talk about Conrad and share some more memories.
If you read this I would like to have your E-mail to say Hi.
Your Friend Jay


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

This always happens when someone dies in the small community of kayakers, especially someone of kayaking stature like Conrad. First, the condolences and shock, then the questions start, then the anger of "why", and it usually comes full circle at some point to just remember the person and provide support to those that need it. It is a cathartic process, natural. 

My best wishes and prayers go to the family because they are the ones that will miss him every single day for the rest of their lives, the ones that counted on him, the ones whos hearts have a full-time void. I personally think that a child won't fully comprehend losing a parent until they've matured and possibly until they become a parent. Neither will someone that is not a parent fully understand the commitment and love it takes to raise a child. As a parent of two beautiful girls, this hits home for me. I have thoughts of not being there for them, not just because of kayaking but because of life's unknowns. I do manage my risk on the river differently now than when I was single because I think it is the right thing for me.

I don't know Conrad, I just know of him. So, I can't judge him nor would I want to. I believe we all make a series of choices that determines the outcome of our life and we all have free will and some of us will live to be old and die on a bed and some will die without any notice, not having the convenience to prepare for death. Something happened that took Conrad too early, in my opinion. But that is that. He made the choices he made, probably because they made him happy.

As for the risk we take...well, it is rewarding. As for my family life, it is rewarding. Personally, I want the best of both worlds and struggle for the balance. Peace.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Nicely put Tim. 

RIP- My friend


----------



## buenodude (Aug 29, 2006)

What a loss. I went to the memorial on wednesday - a ton of people turned out and Derek (Damo's brother) came over from Jackson.

After trying to come to grips with Damon's death a year ago - this happens. I'm a bit shell-shocked to be honest.

Derek and I camped out wednesday night where Damon use to park his van. In the morning he and I went up on the North Fork to Nutcracker and set up a mini camp there. We put out two chairs, a sleeping bag, and a styrofoam cooler with beer in it. We stayed a little while, talked about Damon and Conrad - then we got up wrote each of their names on a chair, got in our car and drove away.

All I know is that if there is "another side" or if we actually do "cross over" - I know for sure that both Damon and Russell were there with tears in their eyes and their arms open when Conrad came through. I hope their all together again.

Pops Miller


----------

